# Need some recommendations for New York City



## BocaBum99 (Aug 6, 2009)

I haven't been to the Big Apple in a while.  I'm heading there for the US Tennis Open at the end of August.

All I want to do is eat, run and watch tennis all week.  Maybe catch a couple musicals or plays.

I'm not up to speed anymore on the best restaurants, I'd appreciate your recommendations for the following "best of New York" restaurant types:

1) Pastrami and/or Corned Beef.   Miss it dearly.  Gotta have the best.
2) Fancy Steak Restaurant.  Gotta have a New York Steak in New York.
3) Best Indian Food.  Miss it dearly.  Gotta have some Chicken Vindaloo that will melt my boots with fluffy naan bread.  Even a vegetarian buffet would be fine.
4) Pizza.  I might just go to Penn Station to get it.  But, I'd like your vote.  Pizza sucks in most places I go.  Gotta hit Lombardi's.
5) Italian Food.  I need some out of this world red sauce and antipasto.  anything else that goes with it is a bonus.
6) Cheesecake.  Anyone make it better than Carnegie Deli?

Also, what are the best musicals / plays running right now.  Gotta get my theatre itch scratched.

Thanks!

P.S.  Is it safe to run in Central Park?


----------



## Blondie (Aug 6, 2009)

One thing we just did which was amazing was go to the Rock and roll Hall of Fame Annex in Soho. They have a wonderful exhibit going on with a special John Lennon exhibit. Very moving- should take a good two hours to see but so amazing... was around $26 pp I think. We love angelos Coal Oven pizza a few doors down from the Salisbury Hotel on W 57th St I believe??


----------



## bigrick (Aug 8, 2009)

1) Katz'  or Ben's Best in Queens.

4) I like Lombardi's clam pie.


----------



## Conan (Aug 8, 2009)

Cheesecake:  Junior's by a mile.  

The original Junior's is in Brooklyn, but there's a location off Times Square at West 45th Street between Broadway & 8th Avenue, or you can go to their kiosks in Grand Central Station, one near Track 36 and the other in the lower level concourse.


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 8, 2009)

I recommend an investment in the 2009 Zagat Map of New York City Restaurants ($7.95).  I found it useful for finding reputable places to dine in whatever vicinty I happened to be when hungry.  I liked knowing that there was a "listed" restaurant around the corner or down the street, rather than having to make a special trip.  However, I do admit to a few must-try's.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 9, 2009)

Boca,

Here's Gayot's List of Top Ten Italian Restaurants in New York City

and from 10Best.com New York Italian Restaurants

From the New York10.cityspur.com - Best Italian Restaurants in New York City

From ACAssociatedContent - June 16, 2009 - Best Italian Restuarants in New York, New York

Esca, a Best Italian Restaurant in New York City


Buon Appetito

Richard


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations.  I got a lot of them on Timeshare Forums as well.  

It seems the overwhelming favorite is Katz' for Pastrami.  That is a must do.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 9, 2009)

Talent312 said:


> I recommend an investment in the 2009 Zagat Map of New York City Restaurants ($7.95).  I found it useful for finding reputable places to dine in whatever vicinty I happened to be when hungry.  I liked knowing that there was a "listed" restaurant around the corner or down the street, rather than having to make a special trip.  However, I do admit to a few must-try's.



The first Zagat's I ever bought was for New York and it was a fantastic guide.  Other cities, I have been disappointed with.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 9, 2009)

*Avoid Peter Luger Steak House*

Whatever you do, don't go to Peter Luger Steak House. It's sadly overated.
They serve a porterhouse steak, the tenderloin was delicious but the rest was the worst piece of meat I've ever eaten in a restaurant. It would be fine if you could just order the filet on the menu - http://www.peterluger.com/menu-bklyn.cfm. It was a major disappointment.

More info on Peter Luger - http://www.peterluger.com/gourmet.cfm


----------



## BocaBum99 (Aug 9, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> Whatever you do, don't go to Peter Luger Steak House. It's sadly overated.
> They serve a porterhouse steak, the tenderloin was delicious but the rest was the worst piece of meat I've ever eaten in a restaurant. It would be fine if you could just order the filet on the menu - http://www.peterluger.com/menu-bklyn.cfm. It was a major disappointment.
> 
> More info on Peter Luger - http://www.peterluger.com/gourmet.cfm



Wow.  That is one restaurant I've always wanted to get a steak at.


----------



## silverfox82 (Aug 9, 2009)

1. Katz's on e. houston 2. Sparks on 46 bet 2nd and 3rd. 3.? 4. All nyc pizza is good. 5. Babbo's on waverly place and 6. Juniors.Now hopefully you will have enough money left over for a pretzel and a beer at the open, there not shy on the prices much like the restaurants I listed. Have fun, I'm envious.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 9, 2009)

*Our Town (Off Broadway) Extended Through January 2010.*

We greatly enjoyed the current production of Our Town playing at the Barrow Street Theatre down in the West Village. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Glynda (Aug 9, 2009)

*We're....*

We're going in December so I'm saving these too.  We used to love the Palm for the steak/lobster combo.  Hubby also used to eat steak at Smith and Wollensky.  Is it still good?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 9, 2009)

Top 10 Steakhouses in New York City - from Gayot.com


Top 10 Pizzas in New York - from Gayot.com


Richard


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 28, 2010)

*Our Town (Off Broadway) Extended Again -- $34.50 Tickets For Feb. 2-7, 2010.*

Mention Discount Code BST34 (internet, phone, box office) when ordering & get tickets to any performance February 2 - February 7 for $34.50.  (Regular ticket price = $69.00.) 

Click here for the NYC Our Town web site. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Piper (Jan 28, 2010)

*Steak*

We had a good steak dinner at Ben Benson's (See http://www.benbensons.com/). It's a very traditional old-style steak house. 

My husband had a great meal at Peter Luger's -- unlike the other Tugger who didn't like it. We also bought some awesome steaks from Peter Luger's that we cooked at home.


----------



## Ulrike (Jan 28, 2010)

I love the little hole in the wall places....

WooHop#17, downstairs. It is great chinese food. We went back a few times it was so good, very fresh!

We like a Middle Eastern Cart located on 56th street. The guys wear bright Yellow shirts! It was awesome, huge line, very popular. If you ask for popular carts and Middle Eastern Food, with the guys wearing yellow shifts, someone call direct you.

My husband likes to ask local NYPD and FDNY where to get a good meal, they usually know what's great in the vacinity.


----------



## brigechols (Jan 28, 2010)

I usually pickup the magazine Timeout New York to get a read on recommended restaurants and shows.


----------



## Lingber (Mar 8, 2010)

John's Pizzeria (In the east Viilage) there are other locations but stick with the east village!

The Palm is my favorite steakhouse. 

Il Vagabondo. Classic old school Italian restaurant on the upper east side.


----------



## Helene4 (Mar 9, 2010)

BROADWAY:
Jersey Boys
In the Heights
Wicked
Next to Normal
Billy Elliott

Scarlottas and Becco's are good Italian right off Broadway (Becco's is on 46th) can't remember if Scarlotta's is 45th 47th ? It's on line.


----------

